

 How to develop for Flash on any OS, for free - nickb
http://blog.brokenfunction.com/2007/01/29/how-to-develop-for-flash-on-any-os-for-free/

======
ed
Well, Flex is not exactly Flash. If you're looking to do true flash
development using open source tools, check out the MTASC compiler.

And for a specialized (free) ActionScript IDE I suggest SE|PY. It's integrated
with MTASC, has better syntax highlighting than the eclipse plug-in, and is my
preferred tool of choice. (Even over Flash's built-in editor -- which does a
mind-blowingly bad job at managing screen real estate.)

~~~
gb
Agreed, MTASC has been a huge time saver for me over the last few years, I
can't recommend it enough for AS2 development.

Another free AS IDE: <http://www.flashdevelop.org>

I've not used it a great deal (I use FDT with Eclipse), but I thought it was
worth mentioning as it does support AS3 too. Windows only though.

